# [AUFRUF] Naxxramas 4ever



## Isilrond (14. Oktober 2008)

Logt euch mal alle heute Abend in Naxxramas aus - mal sehn was die GMs dann morgen zu tun haben :-)

BTW: Ja es ist SPAM und ja ich finds lustig :-)


----------



## Timdertaylor (14. Oktober 2008)

würde ich auch gerne wissen was dann passiert! bin dabei!


Tante Edith kam in mein Zimmer gerannt und schrie wie am Spieß : FIRST! DAS ERSTE MAL FIRST!
wisst ihr was die meinte?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

dann sind eure chars in nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder b) was ich denke
wenn man in ner inni ausloggt wird man zu ruhestein ort geportet ..


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

hätt ich die pre und n laufenden acc würd ichs machen^^


----------



## azizi (14. Oktober 2008)

hmm nette idee ^^ wenn ich dran denk werd ichs ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

hm das wär ma was-> ich versuchs auch ma *g*


----------



## Dropz (14. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Logt euch mal alle heute Abend in Naxxramas aus - mal sehn was die GMs dann morgen zu tun haben :-)
> 
> BTW: Ja es ist SPAM und ja ich finds lustig :-)


Hihi find ich gut,ich mach mit


----------



## Tricks0r (14. Oktober 2008)

Brauch man für Naxx überhaupt ne pre? Muss man da nich immer nur Eintritt bezahlen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## dekura92 (14. Oktober 2008)

mhhh...denke ma wirst zurück geportet is ja in anderen innis so also werden die eig nichts zu arbeiten haben


edit:mache es trotzdem^^


----------



## Ashtera (14. Oktober 2008)

Am ende sind all die Chars weg, und Blizz kann sie auch nicht wiederherstellen, da durch den Patchvorgang etliche Backups verloren gegangen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (14. Oktober 2008)

jo mach ich auch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

bin dabei Mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Morphes (14. Oktober 2008)

Haha, da bin ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## Raqill (14. Oktober 2008)

Und werft eure Ruhesteine weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fkrone (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieder einmal eine neue Idee zum Thema: "Wie kann eine Community GMs nerven"^^


----------



## Mystracon (14. Oktober 2008)

Was soll schon groß passieren:

Alle Chars die sich nach Mi 03:00 Uhr in Naxx aufhalten werden gelöscht.
Das ist leicht zu programmieren und schnell zu erledigen.

Also in diesem Sinne: Wäre dabei, wenn ich die pre hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Mist da war jemand schneller. Ich brauche einfach zu lange für eine halbwegs ordentliche Rechtschreibprüfung.


----------



## Timdertaylor (14. Oktober 2008)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Am ende sind all die Chars weg, und Blizz kann sie auch nicht wiederherstellen, da durch den Patchvorgang etliche Backups verloren gegangen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

das wäre so ziemlich suboptimal! wenn es denn so wäre das das so passiert? ich glaube ich überlegs mir dann vieleicht doch noch mal mich dort auszu loggen!


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nur auf einem meiner 70er die Pre.... was wenn der jetzt weg ist? ^^ Egal, ich machs^^


----------



## _Yo_ (14. Oktober 2008)

ahm wie kommt man da rein? muss man sich nicht irgendwo hochporten lassen?


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

> ahm wie kommt man da rein? muss man sich nicht irgendwo hochporten lassen?



Doch, in so einem Zelt südlich von Stratholme, braucht man halt die Pre-Q


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Timdertaylor schrieb:


> das wäre so ziemlich suboptimal! wenn es denn so wäre das das so passiert? ich glaube ich überlegs mir dann vieleicht doch noch mal mich dort auszu loggen!


olol XD

ironie detektor 4tw.....


----------



## Creciente (14. Oktober 2008)

@  Tricks0r  

Ja, die Pre besteht darin eine bestimmte Menge an Gold, Arkankristallen, Nexussplitter usw. zum Questgeber zu bringen.
Mit jeder Rufstufe bei der Argentumdämmerung sinken die Anforderungen, so dass man bei Ehrfürchtig nur noch recht wenig abliefern muss.

Verfügbar wird die Quest allerdings erst am Wohlwollend wenn ich mich da noch recht erinnere.
Für BC Einsteiger ohne nennenswerten Ruf bei der Fraktion macht das vielleicht nicht viel Sinn aber diejenigen, die schon mal in Naxxramas waren ist der Vorschlag vom TE vielleicht recht lustig.

Die Idee an sich finde ich nicht schlecht ... Für alle Fälle stell ich meine Priesterin aber nackt in die Instanz. Nicht dass nachher noch was fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Creci


----------



## Xelyna (14. Oktober 2008)

Hm.. würd mich auch interessieren wo ich dann steh.. wenn dran denk mach ichs ^^
< hat die Pre


----------



## StepBack (14. Oktober 2008)

Ganz einfache Kiste, wenn ihr euch einlogt ist euer Ruhestein auf CD und ihr seid da wo euer Ruhestein ist.
Hat überhaupt keine Wirkung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Oktober 2008)

StepBack schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Kiste, wenn ihr euch einlogt ist euer Ruhestein auf CD und ihr seid da wo euer Ruhestein ist.
> Hat überhaupt keine Wirkung.


Sagt dir deine Kristallkugel?


----------



## Shataar (14. Oktober 2008)

wär intressant zu wissen wär cool wenn ihr nen bericht abgeben könnten was passiert ist da ich keinen laufenden acc hab *G*


----------



## lord just (14. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Logt euch mal alle heute Abend in Naxxramas aus - mal sehn was die GMs dann morgen zu tun haben :-)
> 
> BTW: Ja es ist SPAM und ja ich finds lustig :-)




es wird keine arbeit für die gms geben, da man am ende dann einfach vor die instanz gesetzt und das wars (ist bei allen instanzen und nach ner zeit wird man dem ausloggen aus der instanz geschmissen).


----------



## iggeblackmoore (14. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei
<--hat pre, auch schon vor bc


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

lord schrieb:


> es wird keine arbeit für die gms geben, da man am ende dann einfach vor die instanz gesetzt und das wars (ist bei allen instanzen und nach ner zeit wird man dem ausloggen aus der instanz geschmissen).


Nein, wenn man sich in einer Ini ausloggt, steht man an Anfang der Ini. Bei naxx wäre dies der kleine runde Raum.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Oktober 2008)

Das riecht nach Achievement.

Need "Xelyna, die sich im Oldschool-Naxx ausloggte"


----------



## StepBack (14. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> <--hat pre, auch schon vor bc


dickes gz


----------



## Ashtera (14. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> <--hat pre, auch schon vor bc



du bist aber nicht bei nihillum oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist ja die über-leistung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (14. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das riecht nach Achievement.
> 
> Need "Xelyna, die sich im Oldschool-Naxx ausloggte"


Wäre möglich aber das wäre dann eien *räusper* Helden-*kicher*-tat weil man das nur 1 mal und genau an diesem Moment machen kann.


----------



## wýrm.. (14. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Logt euch mal alle heute Abend in Naxxramas aus - mal sehn was die GMs dann morgen zu tun haben :-)
> 
> BTW: Ja es ist SPAM und ja ich finds lustig :-)



hoffentlich vergessen sie euch und ihr müsst auf den 13.11 warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich gerade entschieden, ich logge mich heute abend da drin aus ^^ Hoffentlich passiert was cooles


----------



## Nalecus (14. Oktober 2008)

hätte ich die pre, wäre ich dabei ...


wollen wa die heute noch machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> hoffentlich vergessen sie euch und ihr müsst auf den 13.11 warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene wir sind die ersten in Norend und wenn ihr dann ankommt sind wir schon längst 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Oktober 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> Wäre möglich aber das wäre dann eien *räusper* Helden-*kicher*-tat weil man das nur 1 mal und genau an diesem Moment machen kann.


Like AQ (:
Need Event Mount!
In Form eines gestressten GMs o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legonas (14. Oktober 2008)

wie kommt man nur auf solche ideen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (14. Oktober 2008)

also ich mache auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Hardin (14. Oktober 2008)

ja und alle raidmitglieder die draussen stehen werden mitgelöscht ^^


----------



## Legonas (14. Oktober 2008)

Hardin schrieb:


> ja und alle raidmitglieder die draussen stehen werden mitgelöscht ^^


jo das wärs doch^^


----------



## Ashtera (14. Oktober 2008)

Legonas schrieb:


> wie kommt man nur auf solche ideen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wurde in einerm anderen Thread kurz von wem Erwähnt, und schon wird ne Riesen Aktion drauß. Schon witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athelloren (14. Oktober 2008)

/Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin auch dabei


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Oktober 2008)

Was soll schon groß passieren.

WoW hat da sicher ne programmierte Klausel ,das man automatisch zum Gasthaus geportet wird wenn der aufenthalt  des Spielers nichtmehr bestimtm werden kann.

GMs werden da sich nichts drauß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlimsmtenfalls biste nun Geist beim Geistheiler.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Oktober 2008)

Timdertaylor schrieb:


> würde ich auch gerne wissen was dann passiert! bin dabei!
> 
> 
> Tante Edith kam in mein Zimmer gerannt und schrie wie am Spieß : FIRST! DAS ERSTE MAL FIRST!
> wisst ihr was die meinte?





ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Musterbrief
> 
> (Bitte senden sie diesen Brief an Tante Edit(h) falls es nochmal zu einem unangenehmen Vorfall kommen sollte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashtera (14. Oktober 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Was soll schon groß passieren.
> 
> WoW hat da sicher ne programmierte Klausel ,das man automatisch zum Gasthaus geportet wird wenn der aufenthalt  des Spielers nichtmehr bestimtm werden kann.
> 
> ...



Wie unspannend, nimm ihnen doch nicht die ganze vorfreude.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDITH*



> Geschätzte Tante Edit(h),
> 
> hiermit fordere ich Sie dazu auf, keine weiteren sogenannten 'First-Schreie' zu praktizieren. Es stört den Umgang in einem Forum und das menschliche Miteinander in erheblicher Weise.
> Wenn Ihr kleiner Sohn, oder Ihre kleine Tochter wieder einmal die erste Antwort auf ein neues Thema schreibt, so bitte ich Sie, sich zurückzuhalten und das Hauptschulkind nicht darauf hinzuweisen.



Du schreibst einen Brief an die Tante von den First-schreirn, und redest kurz darauf von ihrem Sohn oder ihrer Tochter? Wie kann es dann die Tante sein?  Bitte um Korrektur dieses fatalen Fehlers.


----------



## Isilrond (14. Oktober 2008)

Ihr werft natürlich die Ruhesteine weg.....


----------



## Edeoo (14. Oktober 2008)

ich würd mitmachen aber mein account is gesperrt =S


----------



## Toraka' (14. Oktober 2008)

Hach, wie krank, einer schreibt mist und alle machen mit.

und ja ich mache auch mit, aber nur, weil ich einen Gm als mount will.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (14. Oktober 2008)

Möchte ich auch mal gerne wissen...
Vielleicht steht man einfach in den Pestländern, da wo früher der Eingang war.


----------



## airace (14. Oktober 2008)

hätte ich einen wow account würde ich mitmahcne


----------



## phamo (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja klar, man befindet sich dann in Nordend^^

Man wird automatisch nach hause geportet(Gasthaus) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber nette Idee xD


----------



## Liiriel (14. Oktober 2008)

Die GM's werden garnichts zu tun haben. Das einzige, was passieren würde, ist, dass ihr euch am Ort eures Ruhesteins wieder findet.


Wie ich halt lachen würde, wären alle Chars, die in Naxx ausgeloggt haben, unwiederruflich verloren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (14. Oktober 2008)

ich wollt ma sagen: wenn man sich in einem dungen ausloggt wird man wieder zum eingang befördert ... wo sollen da die GMs arbeit haben?


----------



## Haslan89 (14. Oktober 2008)

ach ihr wisst doch das viele GM's buffed.de kennen ^^.
also sind sie eh schon vorgewarnt. von dem her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andros-LL (14. Oktober 2008)

In Naxx ausloggen? Hmm... denke mal man steht dann wieder im Gasthaus oder verbuggt in der Luft aber da reicht auch einfach freisetzen... naja mal sehen Let's do it!


----------



## klogmo (14. Oktober 2008)

Nur um zu sehen was passiert werde ich heute noch die Pre machen (hab sie leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mich in Naxx ausloggen^^


----------



## BleaKill (14. Oktober 2008)

lustige Idee xD


----------



## nickdaniel (14. Oktober 2008)

was soll dann passieren ? du wirst automatisch in die stadt geportet wo dein ruhestein liegt, ist in jeder raid instance so....


----------



## Die Kuh (14. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ziemlich genau 2 Möglichkeiten was passieren wird. 

1) Durch ein Skript werden alle Charaktere aus Nax an einen sicheren Ort teleportiert. Das könnte jetzt das Gasthaus oder die Kapelle des Lichts sein. Was habt ihr dann davon am nächsten Morgen? Nichts. Also war die Aktion wertlos.

2) Die Charaktere werden durch kein Skript geportet und stecken fest. Dann schreiben alle Leute, die feststecken ein Ticket, damit ihnen geholfen wird. Die Warteschlange bei den GMs explodiert, was sowieso nach einem Patch geschieht, und die Feststeckenden müssen teilweise Stunden auf ihre Befreiung warten. Darauf hin werden wieder sämtliche Foren zugemüllt mit Beiträgen wie schlecht doch der Support bei Blizz sei. Dabei war es nur die eigene Dummheit!

Ich lehn mich mit Milch und Keksen zurück, freu mich auf den Patch und fass morgen kein Forum an.


----------



## Mofeist (14. Oktober 2008)

Die schrieb:


> Es gibt ziemlich genau 2 Möglichkeiten was passieren wird.
> 
> 1) Durch ein Skript werden alle Charaktere aus Nax an einen sicheren Ort teleportiert. Das könnte jetzt das Gasthaus oder die Kapelle des Lichts sein. Was habt ihr dann davon am nächsten Morgen? Nichts. Also war die Aktion wertlos.
> 
> ...



ich find dein pic hübsch ja das war off topic aber egal xD


----------



## Redtim (14. Oktober 2008)

Die schrieb:


> Es gibt ziemlich genau 2 Möglichkeiten was passieren wird.
> 
> 1) Durch ein Skript werden alle Charaktere aus Nax an einen sicheren Ort teleportiert. Das könnte jetzt das Gasthaus oder die Kapelle des Lichts sein. Was habt ihr dann davon am nächsten Morgen? Nichts. Also war die Aktion wertlos.
> 
> ...


 und es gibt 2.2) ihr bleibt stecken, gms melden sich nicht soschenll (wie shcon gesagt) und die hexer auf denn servern werden einiges zutun haben
oder3) ihr fallt einfach, soweit ich weis l fliegt naxx ja über stratholme oder so. also werdet ihr einfahc nach unten fallen und verrecken^^


----------



## Gnap (14. Oktober 2008)

4. durch das paradoxon das die leute in naxx stecken welches aber nicht mehr an seinem alten ort ist sondern in northend welches aber noch nicht betreten werden kann, öffnet sich ein riesiges schwarzesloch was jegliches leben in der welt von warcraft zerstört, licht zu schatten werden lässt und die welt die wie wir sie kennen komplett implodieren lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- Scherbenwelt


----------



## Redtim (14. Oktober 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> 4. durch das paradoxon das die leute in naxx stecken welches aber nicht mehr an seinem alten ort ist sondern in northend welches aber noch nicht betreten werden kann, öffnet sich ein riesiges schwarzesloch was jegliches leben in der welt von warcraft zerstört, licht zu schatten werden lässt und die welt die wie wir sie kennen komplett implodieren lässt.



erinnert mich an das was sie in der schweiz glaube machen, dasmit denn atmen auf einandern knallen lassen^^

gibs auch 5????

jo^^ 5) alle die in naxx sind, werden nach nordend gebracht, was komplett falsch aufgebaut ist, nur eien weite weiße landschaft ist gebracht und müssen da bis 13november warten!
5.2) nach dem 13.11 sitz man noch im falschen nordend fest und muss sich ein neuen char anlegen


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> 4. durch das paradoxon das die leute in naxx stecken welches aber nicht mehr an seinem alten ort ist sondern in northend welches aber noch nicht betreten werden kann, öffnet sich ein riesiges schwarzesloch was jegliches leben in der welt von warcraft zerstört, licht zu schatten werden lässt und die welt die wie wir sie kennen komplett implodieren lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuhu, gibts dann titel: "Destroyer of World of Warcraft"?


----------



## Monyesak (14. Oktober 2008)

ihr werdet ins gasthaus teleportiert.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Oktober 2008)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Du schreibst einen Brief an die Tante von den First-schreirn, und redest kurz darauf von ihrem Sohn oder ihrer Tochter? Wie kann es dann die Tante sein?  Bitte um Korrektur dieses fatalen Fehlers.



Weil die Sinnlosigkeit des Briefes und die Möglichkeit, sich über etwede Fehler im Text zu beschweren, dann nicht gegeben wäre.


----------



## Cooko (14. Oktober 2008)

was ich eher ausprobieren würde wärs , mich genau dahin zu plazeiren , wo der neue zeppe turm hin kommt xDDDd


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> was ich eher ausprobieren würde wärs , mich genau dahin zu plazeiren , wo der neue zeppe turm hin kommt xDDDd


Naja vllt. wirst du dann zum Turm und musst 24h online sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn man in ner inni ausloggt würd man automatsich nach ner stunde oder so vor die ini geportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (14. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Logt euch mal alle heute Abend in Naxxramas aus - mal sehn was die GMs dann morgen zu tun haben :-)
> 
> BTW: Ja es ist SPAM und ja ich finds lustig :-)



wenn ich pre hätte wär ich dabei


----------



## Soupcasper (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie jetzt? O_O hab ich da was falsch verstaden?! Ab morgen kein Naxx mehr? Ich dachte das verschwindet erst mit Wotlk nach Northrend? *Heul schnell Raid suchen geh* 
Hätte jemand einen Link für mich? Danke.

Spart euch eure flames alá "google.de, buffed.de" ich hätt schon gern was Präzises.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Oktober 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? O_O hab ich da was falsch verstaden?! Ab morgen kein Naxx mehr? Ich dachte das verschwindet erst mit Wotlk nach Northrend? *Heul schnell Raid suchen geh*
> Hätte jemand einen Link für mich? Danke.
> 
> Spart euch eure flames alá "google.de, buffed.de" ich hätt schon gern was Präzises.





> Naxxramas is "removed" from the game and moved to Dragonblight. (Unreachable until WotLK, obviously)



http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## Grinch13 (14. Oktober 2008)

was für ne geniale idee *schonmalindiepessisflieg*
ach ja und da die GMs auch buffed.de lesen: Grüsse euch und viel spass morgen^^


----------



## 0lorin (14. Oktober 2008)

ihr werdet bestimmt nichts damit erreichen, sondern wahrscheinlich in shatt wieder einloggen


----------



## Feremus (14. Oktober 2008)

schon mal daran gedacht das naxx einfach aus wow clasik herausgepatcht wird und ein neu konstruirtes naxx einfach in wotlk exestiert ?!


----------



## Malakas (14. Oktober 2008)

toller plan ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

euch ist schon klar das so eine GM nichts anderes ist wie die telefonhotline von der telekom nur halt eben in einem spiel... 
die haben garnichts, aber auch garnichts mit Wartungsarbeiten zu tun. ausserdem weis jeder, der schon mal besagte hotline oder irgendeine hotline(ja auch die von blizzard) , angerufen hat, dass es sich um das ende der nahrungskette handelt. Wer unterhält sich auch schon gerne in irgendeiner From mit Kunden ?!? hallo Mcfly, jemand zuhause ???

demnach sind solche Kreaturen evolutionstechnisch,also genetisch an die feindliche Umgebung angepasst. 
Beispiele, sie reden meistens mit vorgefertigten Floskel irgend ein unverständliches, aber zweckgemäss inhaltslosen Blödsinn.
sie vertrösten euch grundsetzlich auf "später"
Interessieren sich nicht die Bohne für eurer anliegen ... 
und ....fressen kleine Kinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

d.h. die spielen keine patches auf die server. Das machen andere...

schreibt einfach mehr tickets ...dann klappt das auch mit dem support 

ätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (14. Oktober 2008)

geile idee... wird aber nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (14. Oktober 2008)

habe mal drin ausgeloggt und ruhestein ausm inv gehauen bin gsepannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube dass was passieren würde ausser dem Teleport zum Ruhesteinort:

Wie erwachsen von euch, den Blizzard Mitarbeiter noch mehr Probleme und Arbeit zu bereiten als sie eh schon haben werden...


----------



## Laxera (14. Oktober 2008)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Am ende sind all die Chars weg, und Blizz kann sie auch nicht wiederherstellen, da durch den Patchvorgang etliche Backups verloren gegangen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann erstellt blitz eben neue, mit dem equip, den sachen auf der bank und dem gold das sie hatten, man braucht halt nen screen der sagt was da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und/oder freunde (ingame nat.) die bezeugen was du so hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: ich mach mit ^^


----------



## Yagilius (14. Oktober 2008)

Muss Euch den Spaß verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. Habe eben vorhin einen GM darauf angesprochen und dabei kam das raus.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Muss Euch den Spaß verderben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja anstelle des Gm´s würd ich das auch sagen xD


----------



## OnkelPle (14. Oktober 2008)

Hey das is ne super Idee ^^ Macht das mal! Vielleicht gibt es dann ja ein paar Noobs weniger, weil die Chars danach kaputt sind und gelöscht werden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht mal und jammert dann moin n bissl rum in nem: "Waren in Naxx und nun geht der Char nicht mehr" Beitrag ^^

Ne mal im Ernst, Blizz hat schon genug zu tun morgen, wenn dann noch ein paar Idioten kommen und eventuell Fehler oder mehr Probleme verursachen als nötig, gehört euer ACC gebannt! Spielkinder! >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (14. Oktober 2008)

Schreibt morgen mal rein, was passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke auch, dass ihr in eurer Hauptsadt landet (Ruhestein).
Wenn nicht, ein paar gelöschte Chars wären doch mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Ganz Simpel. Man wird zu seinem Gasthaus zurück geportet und fertig, obwohl Ich nicht damit denke, das Blizzard an sowas gedacht hat, das jemand noch in Naxxramas ist. Wäre auch zu geil, geht man aus Naxxramas raus.. uhh ist das kalt hier *augen reib* wo bin Ich denn hier gelandet.


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2008)

hab mich drinnen positioniert mal sehen was morgen is^^


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab mich drinnen positioniert mal sehen was morgen is^^



Wo ist nochmal der Eingang?.. irgendwo in den östlichen Pestländern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (14. Oktober 2008)

*Für die die das Pre nicht haben: Setzt euch neben den Eingang! Bzw. In ihn. Das gehört auch zu naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Nette idee. Werds mir mal angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
*VISION*
"Buffed-News: 50% WoW Spieler gebannt wegen Patchblockings"*

Rotf

Lg Ara


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist der Eingang nochmal ... *heul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habs gefunden 42,26


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *
> *VISION*
> "Buffed-News: 50% WoW Spieler gebannt wegen Patchblockings"*
> 
> ...


Ne.
"Serverwartungen dauern 7h länger wegen Patchblockings"


----------



## Yerizo (14. Oktober 2008)

Da Heimatort (genauso wie der CD) vom Ruhestein nicht am Ruhestein selber, sondern am Char gespeichert werden, werdet ihr auch ohne Ruhestein in eurer Heimat landen. (Du kannst ja auch nicht in "fremden" Inis bleiben, nur weil du kein Ruhestein hast oO)

Um noch einem Vorposter zu zustimmen: Ziemlich dämliche und kindische Idee, wobei das dümmste daran ist, dass einige anscheinend wirklich dachten, das würde Blizz irgendwelche Probleme bereiten. Das hier ist kein Browsergame das n Schüler an 2 Nachmittagen zusammengekloppt hat und man mit einfachen Logikfehlern in den Untergang treiben kann..

Edit: bescheurt durch kindisch ersetzt


----------



## Toraka' (14. Oktober 2008)

hab mich auch drin geparkt, und ihr glaubt nicht was passiert wenn man die katze da anklickt:
[20:44:04][Dr. Evil] yells: That makes me angry and when Dr. Evil gets angry Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset and when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset...... PPL DIE!!!!!!!!11111oneoneoneoneeleveneleven
[20:44:04][Venomia] yells: I COMMAND YOU!!! LEAVE THE CAT ALIVE OR YOU GET -50DKP!!!! (rly)

wer ist Venomia?


----------



## Ice_frog (14. Oktober 2008)

*Habe mit GM gesprochen, alle die das  machen müssen TICKET schreiben und warte das ein gm den char zurück setzt!
Da viele das machen, kann man schön lange warten, also kein schöne Tag für die jenigen.

Also überlegt es euch 2mal*


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2008)

Ice_frog schrieb:


> *Habe mit GM gesprochen, alle die das  machen müssen TICKET schreiben und warte das ein gm den char zurück setzt!
> Da viele das machen, kann man schön lange warten, also kein schöne Tag für die jenigen.
> 
> Also überlegt es euch 2mal*


*AHA*

ich spiel den char eh net mehr, ich schreib ticket gehe off und den rest macht der GM


----------



## Langlog (14. Oktober 2008)

Eigendlich ganz einfach man wird dort sein wo der Ruhestein ist!! 

Gruß LL


----------



## Traklar (14. Oktober 2008)

Es ist doch Serverreset. Also wirste vor der Instanz landen! Wird euch also nichts bringen. Ist war und wird immer so bleiben, bei Serverreset landet man vor der Instanz, bzw. da wo der Ruhestein ist!


----------



## SulTaNkx (14. Oktober 2008)

StepBack schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Kiste, wenn ihr euch einlogt ist euer Ruhestein auf CD und ihr seid da wo euer Ruhestein ist.
> Hat überhaupt keine Wirkung.




XD


----------



## Valenzius (14. Oktober 2008)

loggt euch doch einfach genau vorm eingang aus (da ist doch ein eingang oder?) und wenn naxx weg is werdet ihr fallen^^


----------



## xXavieXx (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich logg mich dann doch lieber am zukünftigen Eingang zum Hafen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (14. Oktober 2008)

Timdertaylor schrieb:


> Tante Edith kam in mein Zimmer gerannt und schrie wie am Spieß : FIRST! DAS ERSTE MAL FIRST!
> wisst ihr was die meinte?



/golfclap


----------



## CovSoul (15. Oktober 2008)

So, nu sitz ich in Naxx. Und wenn ich morgen in Shat (Ruhestein) aufwache, schreib ich erst mal n Ticket. Die können mich ja auch nicht einfach nach Hause schicken wenn ich ne Kreuzfahret aufa AIDA mach. Ich besteh drauf mit Naxx nach Nordend zu fahren, meinetwegen kann es mit dem Char auch 4 Wochen dauern, bis das Addon raus kommt, aber bis dahin will ich wenigstens ausm Fenster gucken und sehen können wo wir grad sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin stand keiner am Naxx-Eingang und hat mir gesagt dass ich nicht rein und mitfahren darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

nickdaniel schrieb:


> was soll dann passieren ? du wirst automatisch in die stadt geportet wo dein ruhestein liegt, ist in jeder raid instance so....



Und wenn man vorher den Ruhestein weg wirft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub man kommt dann zu so  ganz bestimmten Friedhofen davon gibts nur ein paar die dienen für sowas soweit ich weiß ist einer in Tirisfal davon.


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

CovSoul schrieb:


> So, nu sitz ich in Naxx. Und wenn ich morgen in Shat (Ruhestein) aufwache, schreib ich erst mal n Ticket. Die können mich ja auch nicht einfach nach Hause schicken wenn ich ne Kreuzfahret aufa AIDA mach. Ich besteh drauf mit Naxx nach Nordend zu fahren, meinetwegen kann es mit dem Char auch 4 Wochen dauern, bis das Addon raus kommt, aber bis dahin will ich wenigstens ausm Fenster gucken und sehen können wo wir grad sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn das mitm ticket machst , dann mach *bitte* Screenshoots davon! xD


----------



## Gocu (15. Oktober 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Wenn das mitm ticket machst , dann mach *bitte* Screenshoots davon! xD



Das wäre richtig geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es berichten auch welche die den Ruhestein weggeworfen haben, will mal wissen was da passiert und ich hoffe das mit dem friedhof stimmt nicht^^


----------



## Gatax (15. Oktober 2008)

CovSoul schrieb:


> So, nu sitz ich in Naxx. Und wenn ich morgen in Shat (Ruhestein) aufwache, schreib ich erst mal n Ticket. Die können mich ja auch nicht einfach nach Hause schicken wenn ich ne Kreuzfahret aufa AIDA mach. Ich besteh drauf mit Naxx nach Nordend zu fahren, meinetwegen kann es mit dem Char auch 4 Wochen dauern, bis das Addon raus kommt, aber bis dahin will ich wenigstens ausm Fenster gucken und sehen können wo wir grad sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab schön gelacht vorm zu Bett gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke


----------



## Mondryx (15. Oktober 2008)

CovSoul schrieb:


> So, nu sitz ich in Naxx. Und wenn ich morgen in Shat (Ruhestein) aufwache, schreib ich erst mal n Ticket. Die können mich ja auch nicht einfach nach Hause schicken wenn ich ne Kreuzfahret aufa AIDA mach. Ich besteh drauf mit Naxx nach Nordend zu fahren, meinetwegen kann es mit dem Char auch 4 Wochen dauern, bis das Addon raus kommt, aber bis dahin will ich wenigstens ausm Fenster gucken und sehen können wo wir grad sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider ist es keine Kreuzfahrt. Eine Nekropole teleportiert sich einfach. Erfährt man in der Beta in einem Buch, welches man in der Todesritter Nekropole findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

woran ihr alle net gedacht habt^^ beim ausloggen verlasst ihr die schlacht gruppe! und somit fliegt ihr eh nach ner minute aus naxx


----------



## Otama (15. Oktober 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Das wäre richtig geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab noch nie was von solchen friedhöfen gehört ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher das es keinen unterschied macht ob man den ruhestein hat oder nich man wird doch bestimmt auch ohne ruhestein aus na normalen ini geportet den kann man sich ja auch bei jedem gastwirt wieder abholen


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

Otama schrieb:


> hab noch nie was von solchen friedhöfen gehört



Die sind auch ziemlich unbekannt hab mal vor ein paar Wochen im WoW-Gm-Hilfs-Forumteil gelesen das jemand Brennende Steppen oder so gestorben ist und in Tirisfal auferstanden ist und dann hat der Blizzardmitarbeiter gesagt das das einer der "besonderen" Friedhöfen ist.


----------



## Bellthane (15. Oktober 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> was ich eher ausprobieren würde wärs , mich genau dahin zu plazeiren , wo der neue zeppe turm hin kommt xDDDd



Also die Idee finde ich viel besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CovSoul (15. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Leider ist es keine Kreuzfahrt. Eine Nekropole teleportiert sich einfach. Erfährt man in der Beta in einem Buch, welches man in der Todesritter Nekropole findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt...hab mich so auf's Rüberschweben gefreut... -.-

Naja, immerhin wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke für die Info! =)


----------



## Efgrib (15. Oktober 2008)

nun ja dann hofft mal das sie den fehler warum man nicht zum ruhestein geportet wird, gefunden haben ^^ 
die leute die beim chartransen auf ptr/beta ihren char in naxx hatten, deren chars sind auf beta/ptr nicht spielbar gewesen und mussten neu transferiert werden...


----------



## Diabolus Dark (15. Oktober 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Das wäre richtig geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kleiner Denkanstoss (auch an alle die meinen "ich werf den Ruhestein weg")... 

Ich bin schamane, als solcher kann ich mich alle 15 Minuten an den Ort teleportieren an den mein Ruhestein gebunden ist. Binde ich den Stein neu teleportiert mich auch die Fähigkeit zum neuen Ort. Sie ist also direkt an den Ort des Ruhesteins gebunden. Werfe ich den Ruhestein weg funktioniert meine Fähigkeit immer noch einwandfrei. 

Ihr solltet aufhören den Ruhestein als reales und vorhandenes Ding zu sehen. Der Stein ist einfach nur ein Item damit ihr etwas habt was ihr anklicken könnt. Genausogut könnte es ein Spell im Spellbook sein. Gespeichert wird der Ort aber nicht am Stein sondern am Charakter selbst. Werft ihr den Stein weg bleibt der letzte gebundene Ort weiterhin gebunden, ihr habt nur keinen Stein mehr um den Zauber auszulösen.

Kurz: Es macht NULL Unterschied ob ihr den Stein nun im Inventar habt oder nicht.


---

Mich würde eher interessieren was passiert wenn man genau dort ausloggt wo der neue Zeppelinturm hinkommt^^


----------



## Efgrib (15. Oktober 2008)

kleiner vorgeschmack gefällig was morgen hier los ist:



> HELP! I camped in naxx. Fatal Error when i log in. Will a GM be able to fix this?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frisch aus den ami-foren


----------



## Sarcz (15. Oktober 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> kleiner vorgeschmack gefällig was morgen hier los ist:
> 
> 
> 
> frisch aus den ami-foren


mist. Wir haben gestern noch naxx gecleart und nach dem anschliessenden Trashfarmen (für die Rüssiteile) hab ich mich im Labor von Thaddius ausgeloggt^^


----------



## Isilrond (15. Oktober 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> kleiner vorgeschmack gefällig was morgen hier los ist:
> 
> 
> 
> frisch aus den ami-foren




Link plz!


----------



## Slayer2007 (15. Oktober 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> mist. Wir haben gestern noch naxx gecleart und nach dem anschliessenden Trashfarmen (für die Rüssiteile) hab ich mich im Labor von Thaddius ausgeloggt^^




Krag'jin ?? ^.^


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Link plz!


http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...eNo=1&sid=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (15. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...eNo=1&sid=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie soll er denn ein Ticket schreiben, wenn er sich nicht einloggen kann!?
aber wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DOCH Arbeit für die GMs! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (15. Oktober 2008)

vieleicht lernen die admins ins paris draus und lassen noch schnell nen kleinen batch über die datenbank laufen der das behebt


zu geil das blizz an sowas nicht gedacht hat ^^


----------



## Raheema (15. Oktober 2008)

und alle die gestern on waren ? wie war oder sind die server noch nicht wiederon ? ^^


----------



## Redtim (15. Oktober 2008)

fuck XDD  kann mich hoffe in paar minuten einloggen, mal sehen was pasiert XD


----------



## azizi (15. Oktober 2008)

da bin ich jetzt aber auch gespannt ^^


----------



## Sarcz (15. Oktober 2008)

Slayer2007 schrieb:


> Krag'jin ?? ^.^


richtig^^

naja, zum glück bin ich mit dem Twink in Naxx, will heissen ich kann mit dem Main noch Raiden^^


----------



## Venoxin (15. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> woran ihr alle net gedacht habt^^ beim ausloggen verlasst ihr die schlacht gruppe! und somit fliegt ihr eh nach ner minute aus naxx


Nicht wenn man wow auf andere art ausmacht xD


----------



## Redtim (15. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mit 2leuten da rein die naxx vorher gecleart hatte, bin auf keal´s thron und da war ich ca ne stunde, die bheiden sind raus, ich war trotzdem inenr ini...^^
also ich will wissenw as jetzt ist XD


----------



## Jurok (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht was da genau passiert aber heult dann nicht rum wenn der Server erst abends wieder on geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (15. Oktober 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> woran ihr alle net gedacht habt^^ beim ausloggen verlasst ihr die schlacht gruppe! und somit fliegt ihr eh nach ner minute aus naxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch!
1. Ne Schlachtgruppe verlässt man nicht wenn man sich ausloggt, egal ob normal oder mit Alt+F4.
2. Man wird aus Raidinis (oder auch Heros) nicht rausgeportet, da man ne ID hat :>


----------



## Flooza (15. Oktober 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 1. Ne Schlachtgruppe verlässt man nicht wenn man sich auslogt, egal ob normal oder mit Alt+F4.
> 2. Man wird aus Raidinis (oder auch Heros) nicht rausgeportet, da man ne ID hat :>




*zu nick*


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich erklär das hiermit schonmal zum offiziellen "omg, ich war in Naxx und komm nicht mehr ins Spiel"-Thread. Viel Spaß an die, die es unbedingt testen wollten :>


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2008)

Woah..wie süß Lillian *g*


----------



## Neadil (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja, da das alte Naxxramas verschwindet und eine neue Instanz (neuer Platz, neue Mobs, andere Stufen, anderer Loot) kommt. Gehe ich davon aus das beim einloggen ein schwerer Fehler auftritt und der Char erstmal nicht Spielbar ist. Es wird wahrscheinlich mit einem anderen Char eingelogt werden und ein Ticket geschrieben um ihn wieder her zustellen.

Da beide Instanzen komplett verschieden sind(sprich andere ID) sollte Euer Vorhaben zum Scheitern verurteilt sein.


----------



## Murgul5 (15. Oktober 2008)

Neadil schrieb:


> Naja, da das alte Naxxramas verschwindet und eine neue Instanz (neuer Platz, neue Mobs, andere Stufen, anderer Loot) kommt. Gehe ich davon aus das beim einloggen ein schwerer Fehler auftritt und der Char erstmal nicht Spielbar ist. Es wird wahrscheinlich mit einem anderen Char eingelogt werden und ein Ticket geschrieben um ihn wieder her zustellen.
> 
> Da beide Instanzen komplett verschieden sind(sprich andere ID) sollte Euer Vorhaben zum Scheitern verurteilt sein.



Neue Instanz was?? Also davon wüsst ich jetzt aber mal nichts Oo!


----------



## DrKnievel (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ein bisschen schadenfroh bin ich ja doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Oktober 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Neue Instanz was?? Also davon wüsst ich jetzt aber mal nichts Oo!


Äh, natürlich? Sollte schon auf Stufe 80 angepasst sein, meinst Du nicht?


----------



## Makata (15. Oktober 2008)

> Neue Instanz was?? Also davon wüsst ich jetzt aber mal nichts Oo!


Er meinte ja nur das es Programm-Technisch eine neue Instanz ist.
Die "Alte" wird rausgenommen und eine "Neue" wird reingetan.
Nach außen hin sind es die selben nur intern unterscheiden sie sich.



> Also ein bisschen schadenfroh bin ich ja doch


Ich glaube Blizzard hat gewollt nichts für den Fall geplant, damit die paar lustigen ein wenig bestraft werden.
Saubere Aktion Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (15. Oktober 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Er meinte ja nur das es Programm-Technisch eine neue Instanz ist.
> Die "Alte" wird rausgenommen und eine "Neue" wird reingetan.
> Nach außen hin sind es die selben nur intern unterscheiden sie sich.



Achso^^ k danke


----------



## Rocksalana (15. Oktober 2008)

mal guggen was da heut passiert, twink von mir steht ebenfalls drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CovSoul (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin da auch noch sehr zuversichtlich dass das kein größeres Problem gibt. ^^ Mal schaun ob ich mich selbst gearscht hab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ja nur noch ne gute Stunde... bis zur Meldung wieviele Stunden es noch dauert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wainox (15. Oktober 2008)

Also laut Charakterliste und Ladebildschirm beim Einloggen, bin ich noch in Naxx.

Jedoch endet das ganze dann mit einem Absturzt des WoW Clientens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


```
This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #134 (0x85100086) Fatal Condition
Program:	C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

CMap::LoadWdt() failed World\Maps\Stratholme Raid\Stratholme Raid.wdt
```


----------



## Gorgano (15. Oktober 2008)

HAHA deshalb hab ich es nicht gemacht ^^


----------



## stehel (15. Oktober 2008)

Gorgano schrieb:


> HAHA deshalb hab ich es nicht gemacht ^^



Es gibt angeblich eine inoffizielle Lösung.

Diese ist nicht von mir, nicht offiziell und habe ich nicht getestet, habe aber auch in Naxx übernachtet.

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=cd8e46b...2db6fb9a8902bda

Link zu Virustotal der .exe Datei, die dabei war
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/fa38320...9dc4ae583bff316

Mein Empfehlung: wenn ihr warten könnt, öffnet doch ein GM Ticket und verwendet das Tool ned, aber jeder muss selber wissen, was er macht.


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Thread ersteller ist schuld!Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm!


----------



## Rhokan (15. Oktober 2008)

Lol xD Hoffentlich kann der GM mir helfen *g*


----------



## Redtim (15. Oktober 2008)

@eins übermir,
er ist nicht dran shculd,. war nur ein vorschlag wer mitgemahct hat ist selber schuld (inne ecke stellen und wasserfälle helen) 

PS: ich ahbs auch gemacht!


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch den Error und ich bin stolz, denn ich kann sagen, ich war dabei xD


----------



## Error2000 (15. Oktober 2008)

*ATOMROFL!* 
HAHA, DUMM GELAUFEN! ZUM GLÜCK HATTE ICH DIE PREQUEST NICHT, DESHALB HAB ICH NICHT MITGEMACHT ^^


----------



## Freelancer (15. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Error und ich bin stolz, denn ich kann sagen, ich war dabei xD




hehe ich auch ^^

Weiß evtl schon wer was die gm´s dazu sagen oder das Forum?


----------



## Rhokan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab einen angeschrieben aber dann (wie so oft heute) nen disc bekommen, mal sehen ob was im postfach is ^^ omg was die sich wohl denken, ich werd seine antwort mal reinschreiben

btw ist dasv on stehel nen keylogger? ich werd da ganz sicher nicht meine accountdaten eingeben


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. Oktober 2008)

MUAHAHAH alle die jetzt gelacht haben, ich kann euch sagen, dass ihr nur einen GM anwhispern müsst und der holt euch daraus.
Bei mir hat er sogar gefragt, warum ich das überhaupt gemacht habe und ich habe scheinheilig geantwortet, dass ich einfach nach dem letzten Naxx Raid dort ausgeloggt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also keine Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (15. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> MUAHAHAH alle die jetzt gelacht haben, ich kann euch sagen, dass ihr nur einen GM anwhispern müsst und der holt euch daraus.
> Bei mir hat er sogar gefragt, warum ich das überhaupt gemacht habe und ich habe scheinheilig geantwortet, dass ich einfach nach dem letzten Naxx Raid dort ausgeloggt habe.
> 
> 
> ...



Gut zu hören aber bei uns auf maly geht im mom garnichts ich verstehe so oder so nicht warum ich auf manchen Server null probs habe nur da wo mein Main ist suckt es wie sau aber das sind wir ja gewönnt das auf maly am Patchday vieles in die hose geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde ihn auch gleich fragen wo ich den jetzt mein t3 token einlösen kann ^^


----------



## musssein (15. Oktober 2008)

so ein mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich hatte dort gestern raid und auch ausgeloggt ..ohne diesen thread hier gesehen zu haben 

...und nun kann ich mit meinem main nicht zocken *sniff


----------



## CovSoul (15. Oktober 2008)

Juhu...Crash beim Einloggen ^^ Naja, zum Glück gibt es Twinks die auch erst mal wieder geskillt werden müssen. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: Es waren die letzten Sekunden in Naxx, das es so nie wieder geben wird... think positive.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (15. Oktober 2008)

nice idee , hab aber keine pre und kein gold für den eintritt .....


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Main stand gestern drin ^-^


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin froh. Mir egal ob mein Char jetzt erstmal net geht. Aber ich bin mit Old Naxx untergegangen. Dafür sollte es eigentl. nen Titel geben, ich frag damal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin froh. Mir egal ob mein Char jetzt erstmal net geht. Aber ich bin mit Old Naxx untergegangen. Dafür sollte es eigentl. nen Titel geben, ich frag damal nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auja.. "Xelyna, die sich in Good-Old-Naxx ausloggte vor 3.0.2" !


----------



## Ghuld0n (15. Oktober 2008)

Muhaha jetzt werden die ganzen Neugierigen bestraft, die es gewagt haben Blizz zu verarschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CovSoul (15. Oktober 2008)

Ghuld0n schrieb:


> Muhaha jetzt werden die ganzen Neugierigen bestraft, die es gewagt haben Blizz zu verarschen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also es war nie meine Absicht Blizz zu verarschen, ich glaub das dürfte auch sehr schwer werden. ^^ Aber ich werd mich immer ganz besonders an diesen Patchday erinnern. *lol* Und nen größeren Nachteil hab ich nu auch nich...



Edit: Juhuuuu, nach 7 Stunden Warten bin ich wieder frei *freu*


----------



## Isilrond (16. Oktober 2008)

na dann gz :-)


----------



## manavortex (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich auch in Naxx ausgeloggt, war aber 2 Stunden nach dem Ticket schon wieder draußen. 
Der GM meinte, ich war schon in Northrend, hab aber vom Flug wohl nicht viel mitbekommen, weil der Frostwyrmhort keine Fenster hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Oktober 2008)

http://www.helden-von-azeroth.de/lastnightinnaxx.png

das dürfen jetzt alle die dort übernachtet haben nutzen^^

ps: ja ich hab den link von CovSoul geklaut


----------



## CovSoul (16. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.helden-von-azeroth.de/lastnightinnaxx.png
> 
> das dürfen jetzt alle die dort übernachtet haben nutzen^^
> 
> ps: ja ich hab den link von CovSoul geklaut



Oha... ^^ Dann einmal aktueller Link:
http://www.entertain-net.de/lastnightinnaxx.png


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

Lol die sig mach ich mir gleich rein^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

CovSoul schrieb:


> Oha... ^^ Dann einmal aktueller Link:
> http://www.entertain-net.de/lastnightinnaxx.png


Cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist gleich reinkopiert worden^^


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2008)

CovSoul schrieb:


> Oha... ^^ Dann einmal aktueller Link:
> http://www.entertain-net.de/lastnightinnaxx.png


habs nu auch^^


----------



## Kankru (17. Oktober 2008)

Wainox schrieb:


> Also laut Charakterliste und Ladebildschirm beim Einloggen, bin ich noch in Naxx.
> 
> Jedoch endet das ganze dann mit einem Absturzt des WoW Clientens
> 
> ...



hehehe, aber hast es ja drauf angelegt! Hätte ich aber auch gemacht, wenn ich daran gedacht hätte..

MfG


----------



## Preform (17. Oktober 2008)

super, habta ja viel davon gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (17. Oktober 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> super, habta ja viel davon gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo ein bisschen fun


----------



## Toraka' (17. Oktober 2008)

Wir sollten einen Club aufmachen:
"Ich war in Oldschoolnaxx und alles was ich bekommen habe ist die Mitgliedschaft in diesem bescheuerten Club"club


----------



## Céraa (17. Oktober 2008)

oh...ich hab den aufruf nich gelesen...habs trotzdem gemacht xD
der gm war n bisl unfreundlich,a ber sonst ok xD


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2008)

War ne super aktion!


----------



## Mofeist (17. Oktober 2008)

meiner war ganz lustig drauf^^


----------



## mookuh (17. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte die pre nicht sonst hät ich mitgemacht -.-


----------



## Focht (17. Oktober 2008)

hab auch mitgemacht war interesant.....hatte aber keene wirklichen probs, ticket und nen paar stunden später war ich frei...


----------



## Lisutari (17. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist es als weg. Schade drumm, ich war nur einmal drinnen und mag es mehr wie alleanderen Instanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CovSoul (18. Oktober 2008)

WarriParanoia schrieb:


> [flame entfernt]



*lol*...sonst geht's noch? ^^ Klar, ist ja selbstredend, dass es an 30 Spielern liegt, dass nach einem 1,7GB-Patch mit Versionssprung die Server instabil laufen. Zumal es echt unzumutbar ist, dass ganze 30 Spieler auf den 84 deutschen Realms so einen groben Unfug treiben, wie sollen das sie Server bloß aushalten? Wir waren natürlich auch schuld dass die Server bei Release von 2.4 nicht liefen, weil wir uns unanständigerweise in Shat ausgeloggt haben, das ja mit vom Patch betroffen war. Gz zu deiner überragenden Auffassungsgabe.

Nen Lutscher hab ich schon. Ansonsten werd erst mal erwachsen und lern dich hier vernünftig auszudrücken ohne andere gleich beleidigen zu müssen. Für letzteres schreibe 150 mal auf eine Tafel: "Ich soll B1ubb nicht als Vorbild nehmen! Ich soll B1ubb nicht als Vorbild nehmen! Ich soll B1ubb nicht als Vorbild nehmen!..." Und das erste kommt in 6-8 Jahren dann von ganz alleine, keine Sorge!

Ach btw: Lordaeron läuft stabil. Wir waren zu viert in Naxx... =)



Edit: Naaaaaa toll, wer entfernt denn den tollen Beitrag da oben? Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß? ^^


----------



## youngceaser (18. Oktober 2008)

1 bist dann vor der ini zweitens schreibst du des nur hier rein weil du die pre ned hast und selber nicht machen kannst stimmts ?


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> 1 bist dann vor der ini zweitens schreibst du des nur hier rein weil du die pre ned hast und selber nicht machen kannst stimmts ?


1 ist dein char nicht mehr spielbar und gm muss rausholn und was soll ihm es bringen andere da rien zu schicken


----------



## Rhokan (18. Oktober 2008)

ach manno das naxx 60 bild macht meine sig zu groß : O


----------



## Cupertino (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein Krieger stand echt noch in Naxxramas, ich hab mich da ausgeloggt vor 3 Wochen im Raid und bin danach nicht mehr mit dem Krieger Online  gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich hab eh noch 2-3 Wochen WoW Pause, da mein Computer kaputt ist.


----------



## CovSoul (18. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ach manno das naxx 60 bild macht meine sig zu groß : O



Hab mal ne kleinere Version hochgeladem... ^^ Bei Bedarf:
http://www.entertain-net.de/lastnightinnaxx_klein.png


----------

